# LED/LCD for the bedroom?



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

Last HDTV I purchased is my Sony KDSR-60XBR1, which is still looks great. The television in my bedroom just died. Looking for something in the 46" range,LED, don't need 3D or internet. With all the prices coming down, think it's a good time to buy. What would you recommend? Open to other brands besides Sony. Thanks for the help.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

For a bedroom TV, I'd get the cheapest one you can find, don't worry about the brand. You'll be viewing it from such a distance that any flaws that exist will not be noticeable, and as you noted, the prices are dropping so quickly that spending money you don't need to is a very poor investment.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree with Marshall. :T


----------

